# 2003 Outback 28RLS - Used, Newby



## curtis_g (Dec 2, 2003)

We are considering purchasing a used 2003 Outback 28 RLS travel trailer. This would be our very first RV and is a a little longer than we started out looking at. We were considering something in the 20' to 25' foot range to gain some experience towing, etc.

Our vehicle is a 2003 Chev Silverado 2500HD 4X4 (4.10) 6.0L gas engine.

This model was traded in and the salesman offered to give us the name of the party that owned it before. It appears to be in 'like new' condition but of course we have no experience in determining if everything is in good repair having never owned one before. We are not sure how flexible they are in the price but would have to assume they might have some room to move. Is there such a thing as a 'book' value for RV's?

We are a little nervous about jumping right in to an almost 30' trailer to start with, however, this looks like it might be a pretty good deal as it is priced at $16,000 from a local Outback dealer.

Unfortunately, we live in a rather remote area so I do not have the opportunity to visit a lot of different dealers and compare models and prices. There is an appeal to buying used because we don't have any experience with travel trailers and may find this is not exactly what we want.

Any opinions, advice, etc.?

Thanks,

GC


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hello,

I saw your other post over at trailer life and you have a stout tow vehicle in that 2500 so pulling should be no problem. Vern has a 2500 too, maybe he'll chime in here. To gain some confidence you can practice backing in a parking lot and towing around local roads. Once you get the hang of it, it's not that big a deal. You will find yourself thinking a little more ahead trying to anticipate anything that could happen and watching traffic around you more closely. Soon you'll find yourself enjoying the trip.

As far as price, it seems to be a couple thousand less than a new one, if it's in excellent condition and not used much, the price may be in line. If you're a good negotiator, you may be able to get the price down some or try to get them to include a prodigy brake controller and hitch work in that price. I would suggest an equal-i-zer brand hitch or reese dual cam for good sway control. A few here on the forum have the equal-i-zer, they may be able to give some input there. I use a friction control, but my trailer is short, I think you'll need better sway control than that.

Good luck and keep us posted. It's a great way to travel


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome curtis_g to Outbackers.com Forum

I have a 2001 GMC 2500HD 6.0Ltr 4.10 and it pulls my 25FB like an empty utility trailer well almost.







Lets just say you won't have a problem pulling. I agree with camping479 on the price and accessories. I myself have a prodigy brake controller, equal-i-zer hitch and a reese friction sway bar. This setup works great for my 25' trailer. I have a few other mods on my truck but they are not really necessary pulling such a light trailer. With my trailer maxed out I still have 5000 Lbs leeway, the truck doesn't even break a sweat. I just love passing those diesels going up hill...


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello GC,

I too was a bit concerned when we were planning on buying our 28rss this spring. The biggest thing I had ever towed was our old pop-up. What really helped me was the fact that my dealer let me take the whole rig on a test tow with one of their experienced techs. While on the test tow the tech not only did he give me some pointers on how to tow a big TT, but he also was able to explain to me what to expect when big trucks pass at expressway speeds and how to adjust my brake controller as well as advice on turning and backing. Anyway, after that test tow I was much more comfortable taking the new rig out on the road by myself. We also made sure to take the TT up a long grade as well as through construction zones. Our other goal with the test tow was to verify that our TV could pull the new TT comfortably.

I hope you become a proud owner of a new Outback and join the club, but if not, I wish you luck with whatever you decide. I can tell you that we are ecstatic with our 28rss and do not regret the decision to buy it in any way.

Take Care.


----------



## curtis_g (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Yes, I also posted on the Trailer Life forum as well. I have to admit I have towed a pop-up before but it seems that a travel trailer is such a big step up that I couldn't really count that as towing experience.

Obviously, we were thinking of a shorter unit to start with and gain some experience towing. We were also unsure how easy it would be to maneuver into campground parking spaces. At almost 30' it seems quite large to us. On the other hand, we expect to park and spend several weeks to a month at a time in one spot for some of our trips and don't want to start out too small and wish we had bought a larger unit. Everything is a compromise I guess.

What does everyone think about the value of a warranty. Because it is a used trailer I don't know if the original warranty would still be good. We were actually considering an extended warranty if we were to buy a new one. It does seem like having some kind of warranty is important as it sounds like even new owners have had issues that needed to be taken care of.

Another concern we have, being 'newbys', we don't know the first thing about inspecting a travel trailer before taking delivery. Any advice or resources we might use to learn how to do this?

Thanks,

GC


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This link www.rverscorner.com has some info on maintaining an rv as well as a free version of inspecting an rv. I don't know anything about it, I've read some of the articles on the site and they are pretty informative. If you do a google or lycos search you may find some more info.

The dealer should do an inspection of the unit and make sure everything is in working order before delivery. When you pick it up you should make sure all of the appliances work and have it hooked up to utilities to check that there are no water leaks and all the electricals are working. Have them show you the condition of the roof and sealants on the roof, there shouldn't be any cracks in the sealant. If there are, they are no big deal to repair. The roof as well as the whole unit should be inspected a couple of times year to check that all the sealants are intact. The dealer should also show you how everything works. A walkthru should take at least and hour or more to show you how it all works. Ask lots of questions and take notes. I'm sure some of the others on the forum here will be able to add to this one.

I don't know if the warranty is tranferrable. We didn't get an extended warranty on ours but if you think you want the extra assurance, maybe they will be willing to work a deal. The appliances have their own warranties, maybe those are transferrable. The dealer should be able to help you out with that.

Good luck!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You can find checklists at the sites below:

http://www.rvnetlinx.com/htcklists.php3
http://rvbasics.com/articles.html
http://www.angelfire.com/trek/buenavistas

Or search some of the RV sites such as RV.net for a PDI or Pre delivery inspection checklist.


----------

